

Cloud gaming servers for $ 9.99 / month - z3t4
https://www.leapcomputing.com/#pricings

======
zer00eyz
This is interesting, even if they oversubscribe I'm going to assume that there
will be rather large peeks and valleys in utilization of this equipment.

I wonder if they will "rent in the valleys" for a discount? I can think of
lots of offline processes that don't need to be as timely that could leverage
cheep infrastructure.

